# puppy supplements?



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

sorry if this in on here somewhere, i'm bad with the search:doh:

We feed Layla (18 wks old, 31 lbs) Wellness Puppy, she gets 1 3/4 cups am & 1 1/4 cups pm. and gets the rolled Natural Balance Lamb, 1/2 cup, each noon as training treats. We also use cheerios throughout the day for potty treats, and at training classes.

What, if any, supplements should she be getting? Thanks for the help!


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

None if she's happy and healthy and sounds like she is. I personally wouldn't recommend the cheerios but it's back to the if it ain't broke don't fix it deal. A good food like Wellness has everything your pup needs already.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

You don't have to use supplements if you are using a good food, which you are, but if you want to a glucosamine/Chondroitin supplement is always good to help with hips and joints, which is very important in this breed.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Same as the others if you have a good quality food (I really really like Wellness for Puppies). If you wanted to put a tbsp of low fat yogurt in her food or a tsp of olive oil like 3 times a week that would be fine. I use yogurt, olive oil, and an egg for my older guys. Just here and there kind of thing, the olive oil is for the coat, which I like lots of LOL. Sounds like your doing great.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you, i see so many posts about supplements-just not sure if I needed to start her on any. my vet tells me not to worry, i just want to be on top of things-i would rather spend a forture to prevent than put her through the pain to treat later. 

is there a certain glucosamine/Chondroitin supplement that you recommend over others? is the bottle dosing acurate?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> thank you, i see so many posts about supplements-just not sure if I needed to start her on any. my vet tells me not to worry, i just want to be on top of things-i would rather spend a forture to prevent than put her through the pain to treat later.
> 
> is there a certain glucosamine/Chondroitin supplement that you recommend over others? is the bottle dosing acurate?


 I bought a bottle at Petco, of course I can't think of the name of it. They have many varieties. You want to look for the ones that have the highest amounts of glucosamine and chondroitin in them. I think the bottle I bought was about $30. They have some that are $15 and some that are $60, so it all depends on what you want to spend. I think that giving any of them is better than giving nothing.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

ok, thanks i'm going to superpets tonight, i'll check there.

have any of you ever used SmartPaks? i get their cataloge (like every week) and they have puppy stuff in there-i've never ordered any though.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have used PetEdge but not that one.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You also can use human grade supplements and they work just as well and cheaper...I get mine at Sams.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how do you dose the human ones? she is 31 pounds.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im not sure with one as young as yours...I started Cruiser at 6 months and he gets the same dose at the others....But he is a big boy, at 6 months he weight was the same as my older ones.....


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

ok, thanks-i'll ask the vet while i'm there later tonight. (i love my vet-they are open 7a-10p everyday!) i wouldn't think that is something she could get too much of though, i could be way off! i'll probably wait until she is a little older, she's kind of a light weight!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am very careful about supplementing puppies - you can actually cause more harm than good if there is not a proper balance. Most quality foods do not need to be supplemented. I do use Fastrak (actually I am now using Nature's Famacy's version of it) which is a probiotic. After one year I do use Nature's Farmacy's Ultimate Enzymes. It may or may not help, but I feel good about using it and like to think that it is assuring that they get the most out of their food. And I have seen my oldsters improve on every level when I started it.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't usually supplement my puppies, but around 6 months I start them on Nupro. http://www.nuprosupplements.com/


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Fastrak, I have some of that but its for our dairy calves! I didn't even look into the canine version of it. I've been using NuVet supplement and noticed a great change in their coats for sure. Haven't been on long enough to notice any other changes yet.


----------

